# Car seat covers/blankets for Britax Chaperone



## sahmmie (Jan 13, 2008)

A friend told me she can't find a car seat cover that fits the Chaperone. I've been out of the infant car seat loop for a while now, but I did use the Britax seats for my kids and had no problem finding a cover, but that's 7 years ago now. The Chaperone now fits rear facing up to 30 lbs so it's probably a much bigger seat than the one I used.

Is there a cover that fits this seat?

Thanks.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Bumping for input. Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

She needs to buy a cover that was made by Britax for the Chaperone model she has. Aftermarket (i.e. not made by Britax) covers are not safe. http://www.britaxusa.com/store/details/accessories/chaperone-carrier/chaperone-cowmooflage-cover-set


----------



## sahmmie (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks DahliaRW, but what I meant was one of those blanket type covers you put on top of the carseat to keep the wind and cold out. Sort of like the Bundleme but not the Bundleme becasue I know that's not safe.


----------



## hippy mum (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm not sure that any of those covers you attach to the car seat like the bundle me are safe. Why not just a blanket? On the few occasions that we did use the bucket seat I tossed a blanket over it till we got inside and used a blanket in the car.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hippy mum*
> 
> I'm not sure that any of those covers you attach to the car seat like the bundle me are safe. Why not just a blanket? On the few occasions that we did use the bucket seat I tossed a blanket over it till we got inside and used a blanket in the car.


The Bundle Me that goes under the straps is not safe, but the ones that are "shower cap" style are safe--- they don't go between the child and the seat/ straps.

I think this is an example of one:

http://www.amazon.com/The-First-Years-Seat-Cover/dp/B005CV4D0K/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1379214074&sr=8-8&keywords=car+seat+cover

Instead of being held on by going under the straps, they just have an elastic that goes around the outer edge of the seat. I do not know if that would fit the Britax seat, though.


----------



## hippy mum (Aug 12, 2006)

I see, have seen those, but thought they attached to car seat. My first thought is wouldn't it cause overheating in the car? I know I read that some place. Or do you remove it once in the car?


----------



## sahmmie (Jan 13, 2008)

The reason we need the "shower cap" type of cover here is that we have very windy winters and blankets can easily be taken away by the wind. It gets so windy here I've had my dd's stroller blow away from me as I was putting her into her car seat, and it was locked!

I think many of them have a flap that you can open, so that should help prevent overheating. I used a cover for all of my babies. These bucket seats are so much bigger now though, so I don't know if the covers they are selling will fit the 30 lb limit seats like they did the 20-22 lb seats.


----------

